# Is this the Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 14, 2018)

> Images of a PowerShot camera have appeared via certification agencies, and it looks like the PowerShot G7 X Mark III isn’t far off. We expect to see an announcement around CES 2019 in January.
> *Nokishita reports this is the PC 2366:*
> 
> Digital camera
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## efmshark (Dec 14, 2018)

Looks like a higher resolution real LCD display...


----------



## David Hull (Dec 14, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Does anyone still buy these things? It would seem that a typical smartphone would serve this purpose. It's an honest question, I am wondering who these things are for.


----------



## Camera Conspiracies (Dec 14, 2018)

They added a mic jack! If they have good stabilization and DPAF I'd be intruiged. Super light vlogging solution. Don't really care about 4k.


----------



## Adelino (Dec 14, 2018)

efmshark said:


> Looks like a higher resolution real LCD display...


How can you tell?


----------



## Adelino (Dec 14, 2018)

I would love to see dual pixel focusing on this. What other improvements would anyone want to see?


----------



## Proscribo (Dec 14, 2018)

David Hull said:


> Does anyone still buy these things? It would seem that a typical smartphone would serve this purpose. It's an honest question, I am wondering who these things are for.


A smartphone doesn't stand a chance against these, but those who care about that are probably going to buy something even better.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 14, 2018)

Looks interesting. 
If true then I am glad that Canon didn't change much at the lens. 
Of course making it better is always welcome. 
But there also were rumors of wider FL range at the cost of aperture. 
The later would be the more important part for me.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 14, 2018)

David Hull said:


> Does anyone still buy these things? It would seem that a typical smartphone would serve this purpose. It's an honest question, I am wondering who these things are for.


Honest answer:
Have you ever shot with a phone cam in dim light without flash?
Quite common subject this time of the year might be children in front of the candle lit Christmas tree.
My brother-in-law tried so and was really unhappy with the result of his toddler. Looked like in a snow storm of image noise.
I recommended a 1" camera as he was not willing to go bigger and since he has the G7x Mk II he never complained again.

Can you imagine the difference in light gathered by a 1" sensor compared to the tiny one in a smartphone?

In good light it is really hard to tell the difference. But not, if the light conditions get difficult.


----------



## Kit. (Dec 14, 2018)

David Hull said:


> Does anyone still buy these things?


And what sub-$1k setup would _you_ recommend for underwater photography?


----------



## snappy604 (Dec 14, 2018)

Kit. said:


> And what sub-$1k setup would _you_ recommend for underwater photography?



so much this  

The cases for SLRs are insanely expensive!


----------



## docsmith (Dec 14, 2018)

David Hull said:


> Does anyone still buy these things? It would seem that a typical smartphone would serve this purpose. It's an honest question, I am wondering who these things are for.



I own the G7XII. Great pocketable camera. Easy to pick it up and go. IQ, flash, AF, AF in low light are all significant improvements over my iPhone. 

I have actually printed pictures from my G7XII, enlarged them (~11x17") and put them on my wall. Look great. iPhone pics look good, on an iPhone. I have never really liked them if I try to enlarge, etc.


----------



## rom (Dec 14, 2018)

David Hull said:


> Does anyone still buy these things? It would seem that a typical smartphone would serve this purpose. It's an honest question, I am wondering who these things are for.


They a for people who wants a really good travel camera. It beats a smartphone by far. Used the mark ii on a trip to Mexico. The best P&S next after the EOS R (sold my 5D mark IV to get this)


----------



## timmy_650 (Dec 15, 2018)

David Hull said:


> Does anyone still buy these things? It would seem that a typical smartphone would serve this purpose. It's an honest question, I am wondering who these things are for.



People like my father seem to like them, He was a photo guy in the film days but never made a strong transition into digital. So he has good photo skills but doesn't want a huge camera.


----------



## ketilring (Dec 15, 2018)

These PowerShot 1-inch compacts are great! Good optics and very good sensors (Sony?). Hoping for weather sealing like the G1X.


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 15, 2018)

ketilring said:


> These PowerShot 1-inch compacts are great! Good optics and very good sensors (Sony?). Hoping for weather sealing like the G1X.



I have never used one but I see these cameras as a good all round system for those who like to own ONE camera and want to have SOME flexibility with the zoom and REALLY are interested in reasonable IQ. I would never give my M50 + EF-M 32 away for such a camera but I like to shoot primes and do zooming by feet - but I understand that there are others who cannot walk that much ...


----------



## okaro (Dec 15, 2018)

David Hull said:


> Does anyone still buy these things? It would seem that a typical smartphone would serve this purpose. It's an honest question, I am wondering who these things are for.



There is a huge difference. Following is the same image with G9 X II, SX280 HS (a small sensor compact) and my Honor 8:


Now there are better smart phones but that is pretty typical IMO.


----------



## dhaas (Dec 16, 2018)

snappy604 said:


> so much this
> 
> The cases for SLRs are insanely expensive!



I've been using the G7X first version and now G7X II underwater exclusively for 2 years now. Stellar results in a small package


----------



## njene (Dec 16, 2018)

Don’t new phones run ~$1000?
(Some) People don’t think twice about dropping $1K for a phone but think it’s outrageous to spend that on a camera.


----------



## frankos72 (Dec 16, 2018)

Camera Conspiracies said:


> They added a mic jack! If they have good stabilization and DPAF I'd be intruiged. Super light vlogging solution. Don't really care about 4k.



Nice catch. Hopefully they arent using some .78 cent preamp from WalMart! ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 16, 2018)

Does anyone know what the green marked differences in regard to the G7XMII would mean?
What does the symbol on the mode dial stand for? And what is that in the top middle of the cam? GPS?


----------



## Mark3794 (Dec 16, 2018)

Photorex said:


> Does anyone know what the green marked differences in regard to the G7XMII would mean?
> What does the symbol on the mode dial stand for? And what is that in the top middle of the cam? GPS?
> View attachment 182045



The symbol is for the creative filter mode... no idea about that thing


----------



## Kit. (Dec 17, 2018)

Photorex said:


> What does the symbol on the mode dial stand for?


"High Dynamic Range".


----------



## snappy604 (Dec 17, 2018)

dhaas said:


> I've been using the G7X first version and now G7X II underwater exclusively for 2 years now. Stellar results in a small package




I'd used a Canon PowerShot G7 back in 2007.. the images aren't as good as yours, but at time way better than most. Sadly the camera itself wasn't as robust as I'd like.. had 2 fail on me, but it did show me the potential.

Did you use an external light source? Always found the amount of light under water challenging.


----------



## dhaas (Dec 17, 2018)

snappy604 said:


> I'd used a Canon PowerShot G7 back in 2007.. the images aren't as good as yours, but at time way better than most. Sadly the camera itself wasn't as robust as I'd like.. had 2 fail on me, but it did show me the potential.
> 
> Did you use an external light source? Always found the amount of light under water challenging.



Canon G7X Mark II in a Fantasea housing. Two small but very capable Inon S2000 strobes and for wide shooting the Fantasea BigEye F Series dome lens (restores the 24mm field of view UNDERWATER.) Here's a few more from the Philippines I shot this year.


----------



## njene (Dec 18, 2018)

Those are some great shots


----------



## Sergio Smorovoz (Dec 20, 2018)

The Canon G7X compact camera can be excellent if the Dual Pixel AF (DPAF) and 4K 60 fps video. EVERYTHING! It will be a VICTORY!


----------



## Shellbo6901 (Jan 3, 2019)

anything under 5X is lame


----------



## PENZZZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Reports of poor macro performance on the Mark II caused me to back off on a Summer 2018 purchase.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 4, 2019)

Shellbo6901 said:


> anything under 5X is lame


Odd generalization. It sounds like you mean that anyone whose requirements for a small travel camera differs from yours is irrelevant.

Sony has a somewhat more expensive camera in the same class. It used to have a zoom range equivalent to 24 to 70 mm. They've come out with a new version that zooms up to 200 mm. That sounds like more to your taste. What they have lost in the process is lens speed. The old version was somewhat similar to the G7X's f/1.8-2.8. The new version is f/2.8 to 4.5. So you have choices.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 4, 2019)

PENZZZ said:


> Reports of poor macro performance on the Mark II caused me to back off on a Summer 2018 purchase.



I don't know your macro expectations for a compact camera, or what might be reasonable expectations in general. The camera will focus on things a couple inches away at the wide angle setting, and results look rather sharp to me. But no, you don't get a true 1:1 macro out of this little camera.

The only time I can recall taking pictures from really close with this camera on my travels was at a display of coins in the Tower of London. I doubt I thought to put it in macro mode. From the looks of it, I got the background in better focus than I did the coins. I probably could have got a better picture even in that weak light if I had been more careful. But otherwise I can't think of a situation where macro performance might have been important to me in the use of this camera. I do have a macro lens for my DSLR, so I would use that anyway, except when traveling with just this little camera.


----------



## Shellbo6901 (Jan 4, 2019)

stevelee said:


> Odd generalization. It sounds like you mean that anyone whose requirements for a small travel camera differs from yours is irrelevant.
> 
> Sony has a somewhat more expensive camera in the same class. It used to have a zoom range equivalent to 24 to 70 mm. They've come out with a new version that zooms up to 200 mm. That sounds like more to your taste. What they have lost in the process is lens speed. The old version was somewhat similar to the G7X's f/1.8-2.8. The new version is f/2.8 to 4.5. So you have choices.


 
unless you just want something with great macro of only doing close up, but you can either get great specs and under 6X or underrated specs and 12X-25(+)X. I think now that mirrorless is causing so many of the brands to focus on first micro 4/3 and now mainly on FF, the point and shoot level has gotten kind of muted. Ive been keeping an eye on target and walmart's selection and they have had the same 4-7 cameras in stock for at least 3-5 years(give or take because some upgraded a tad), but other than mirrorless nothing has been revolutionary. Not saying that I don't want to get one, but just for the mid range but hand held something needs to change. When i was 12-18 a 3.3X was fine because the every day camera was nothing special, but now they're better and there's more with their specs only being a sliver difference from each other, and then the OS are the major difference and learning how to use them is the only flaw between taking good shots and not. 
The canon g3x is the most ideal camera, but it's just not "there", so an in between needs to be made. And also my comment is more geared towards the Canon brand, so that's kind of where my comment was talking about. And by lame I don't mean that the ones out there now that are mark II & III are bad at all, but theres no middle ground and the ELPH series is more "I take photos of my kids/grandparent and on vacation sometimes" which is what I use the iphone for, so no need for both.

It's 100% not lame to continue upgrading those, I've used almost all of them at least once, just 1-2 more with around 8-15 zoom would be ideal for me, though. The only bad thing truly for any of them is the zoom.


----------



## Kit. (Jan 8, 2019)

Shellbo6901 said:


> anything under 5X is lame


Anything with a smaller than FF sensor that does not fit into my pocket is lame.

Any 5X+ lens for a FF sensor is lame as well. Maybe RF lenses will change that, but likely not.


----------



## er1cnl (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm guessing no CES 2019 announcement for this camera then, seeing as day two of it just started and no news yet?


----------



## alxair (Jan 14, 2019)

I have the g9x mark II was looking to upgrade to the g7x III for brighter lens. Might have to wait longer then or buy the older mark II(probably not due to macro). Was hoping for improved macro in the g7x mark III as that was also what put me off buying the mark II. The macro on the g9x ii is fairly good.


----------



## er1cnl (Jan 14, 2019)

alxair said:


> I have the g9x mark II was looking to upgrade to the g7x III for brighter lens. Might have to wait longer then or buy the older mark II(probably not due to macro). Was hoping for improved macro in the g7x mark III as that was also what put me off buying the mark II. The macro on the g9x ii is fairly good.


I'm looking forward to the audio line in, so won't settle for the mark II


----------



## Art-A (Jan 17, 2019)

When the camera comes out, who has any assumptions?


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 18, 2019)

Art-A said:


> When the camera comes out, who has any assumptions?


I think I rember something possible about the CP+ fair, meaning end of February.


----------



## alohas99 (Jan 18, 2019)

3years in the waiting for Mark ii successor which means the refresh cycle has slow down but if the recently leak pictures imho more resemble of an upgrade G9x Mark iii version than G7xMark3 because the design language just doesn't fit an G7x series. The back button layout is minimalistic and the front lens element ring looks abit shorten and pattern grip on it gotten straight line instead x cross pattern on G7Xmk2 and the front grip has improve ergonomic as rumuor, lens fr G7mk2 has been apply to (if this is a G9Xmk3 ) consider an upgrade so if the real G7Xmk3 should have slightly longer zoom lens like 24-120mm?, Mic is in so it's something new but if this is really the final design for G7Xmk3 then the 3yrs waiting are not as expected. Probably the new thing was 1inch 24mp, New Digic8, New Dual Pixel Af, 4k ... the back layout just could be so much better if indeed this is for G7xmk3 oh gosh. And February should be the traditional month for announcement given it's previous model was launched in the same month.


----------



## Art-A (Feb 6, 2019)

I can not understand the policy Kenon, professional cameras are updated 1 time in 2-3 years, this is normal.
But when it comes to the banal compact camera PowerShot G7 X Mark 3, which needs to be updated EVERY year, such as Nikon updating the D3xxx, D5xxx DSLR line, Canon’s policy is not clear - in general.
Can anyone suggest alternatives, mandatory requirements: a matrix from 1-inch and above, 5-axis stub, the presence of zoom (not fixed), a folding screen for selfie, 4Kp30 - 4Kp60, high-aperture lens (preferably), compactness (preferably), fresh model 2018-2019.


----------

